# Houlder Brothers meat ship in collision off Rio de La Plata



## weeroddy (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anyone have information regarding a Houlder Brothers ship that sank off Argentina and Uraguy in 1972. Thanks, Roddy


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Roddy, I belive you may find what you require in this thread.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7142


----------



## noel woodhead (Jan 1, 2008)

was on royston grange january 1965 deck boy straight from vindi, she was a1
tragic loss 1972 collision with tanker river plate all hands lost and ship scrapped, did not sink


----------



## OMK-HYDROSIM (Jan 25, 2009)

*Collision of Royston Grange with Tien Chee 11 May 1972*

There was a horrific collision in River Plate between Royston Grange (British Flag) and Tanker Tien Chee (Liberian flag), in Canal Punta Indio between bouys no. 15 and 16. All the lives on Royston Grange (73) were lost and 8 crew of Tien Chee. The tanker Tien Chee was inbound and Royston Grange was outbound. The cause of the collision was attributed to the bank suction effect that made Royston Grange to veer to the starboard and collide with Tien Chee with an angle of 40 degrees. Omar


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Houlder Brothers meat ship in collision*

Hi Omar, if you read through some of the earlier Houlder threads, you will find many references to that dreadful disaster. There are several ex. Houlder employees on this forum who lost good friends and shipmates. For some it is still an emotional memory.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Search the forums using Royston Grange as the key words, Omar.
You will find all the details.
The search forums button is at the top of the page just above the time.
Regards
Kris


----------

